# Jerky Transmission/Hard Shifting?



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

I have noticed this a bit with my 2013 Cuze 2LT and I have heard sometimes the cars computer can hesitate to choose a gear especially during in town driving with a lot of starts and stops. I have heard people say other chevy models do this from time to time. You could always contact the dealer as your sure to be under warranty.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! :welcome:


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

I'd recommend taking the car on a 30+ mile drive to see if it continues to act up after it's warm. How bad of a jerk are we talking about here? Enough to spill a beverage in the cup holder? Or just enough for you to think "that's weird"? It may just be different than you're used to. What was the previous vehicle you were driving frequently before getting the Cruze?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A 90's 4 speed automatic that slurs shifts so much you feel nothing at all it is not. But I've never thought it to be jerky, although downshifts are definitely noticeable as you slow to a stop.

Rather than using the torque converter to slur shifts as many cars in the past did, these lock up the torque converter as much as possible. You feel the shifts a little more, but it's more fuel efficient.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

The car should shift very smoothly, mine does. Take the car to the dealer and let them deal with it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

newcruzer2017 said:


> Just bought a new 2017 Cruze, only about 120 miles on it, and last night I had experienced a bit of "jerkiness" when driving around town. It seems to be when the car is shifting gears. Is this something that goes away after a while? Is it just a new vehicle working out the kinks and I'm being paranoid, or should I be worried? I've heard about an "adaptive transmission," but I'm not seeing anything out there on that. To clarify, it is an automatic transmission. And I also didn't really let the car warm up in 25 degree cold.


The trans is indeed 'adaptive'.
This means it 'learns' your driving style and 'adapts' to that style.
If you hammer it at every light, the trans will learn to shift late and firmly.
If you are a very gentle type, the trans learns to shift early and almost imperceptably.
This process of 'shifting, looking at the shift (comparing) making adjustments to the next shift' and so on can take upward of a thousand miles.
During cold operation, before the computer goes into 'closed loop' operation, the trans shift schedule is in a 'fixed' mode and this by itself will make a rather abrubt upshift (or downshift) untill engine temperature and trans fluid temperature have reached a pre determined point.

Your description is that of just about any late model autobox......give it time and miles before concern.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newcruzer2017 said:


> Just bought a new 2017 Cruze, only about 120 miles on it, and last night I had experienced a bit of "jerkiness" when driving around town. It seems to be when the car is shifting gears. Is this something that goes away after a while? Is it just a new vehicle working out the kinks and I'm being paranoid, or should I be worried? I've heard about an "adaptive transmission," but I'm not seeing anything out there on that. To clarify, it is an automatic transmission. And I also didn't really let the car warm up in 25 degree cold.


Welcome to the forum, newcruzer2017,

We certainly want you to feel fully confident in your Cruze, and understand your desire for all pertinent details relating to your model. Please know that our team is only a private message away, and that we’d be happy to further discuss any inquiries you have!

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Colombia81er (Aug 17, 2016)

I agree I have a 2016 with 6k on it. It's like I was driving a stick shift with a bad clutch at times. The shifting is horrible plus the gas mileage is even worse. City maybe 18mpg and highway at 65mph 35mpg.

Im not to happy of my purchase sucks that we can't return it


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Colombia81er said:


> I agree I have a 2016 with 6k on it. It's like I was driving a stick shift with a bad clutch at times. The shifting is horrible plus the gas mileage is even worse. City maybe 18mpg and highway at 65mph 35mpg.
> 
> Im not to happy of my purchase sucks that we can't return it


Hello Colombia81er, 

I regret to hear this, and would love the chance to help connect you with your dealership to have them diagnose your concerns and provide you with a recommended resolution. If this is of interest to you, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the Chevrolet dealership you would like to work with. 
To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit Privacy Statement | GM.com

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## smcdonough (Dec 5, 2017)

newcruzer2017 said:


> Just bought a new 2017 Cruze, only about 120 miles on it, and last night I had experienced a bit of "jerkiness" when driving around town. It seems to be when the car is shifting gears. Is this something that goes away after a while? Is it just a new vehicle working out the kinks and I'm being paranoid, or should I be worried? I've heard about an "adaptive transmission," but I'm not seeing anything out there on that. To clarify, it is an automatic transmission. And I also didn't really let the car warm up in 25 degree cold.


I have this same issue. I have a 2014 Cruze LT that I purchased used under dealer certified, and I honestly like the car. I’ve only had the radio have a seizure and they updated the software today. I also described in detail this similar issue I have but of course gave me the “can’t duplicate issue.”
At first it was annoying felt like a slight lurch at 9, 12, and 15 MPH. Especially noticeable for someone that has to drive in rush hour for 50 minutes both ways. But this past week it got aggressive enough to where I had to turn around to see if another car hit me because of the abruptness of the lurch. So when I got the call that the dealer couldn’t duplicate it I figured that maybe they refilled some fluids or something and after didn’t do the lurch. Nope, as soon as I get on the road it’s doing it again, and within 8 miles of the dealership I’m coasting to the stop light since it’s red and my car continually lurches until I’m stopped. But as soon as I take off its back to the normal lurch. 
So basically I guess I have to drive this car until whatever’s happening causes further damage and might get bad enough to where they can duplicate it? Or ya know, maybe it’ll do what it did today again and someone will hit me because my car isn’t going into gear.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

smcdonough said:


> I have this same issue. I have a 2014 Cruze LT that I purchased used under dealer certified, and I honestly like the car. I’ve only had the radio have a seizure and they updated the software today. I also described in detail this similar issue I have but of course gave me the “can’t duplicate issue.”
> At first it was annoying felt like a slight lurch at 9, 12, and 15 MPH. Especially noticeable for someone that has to drive in rush hour for 50 minutes both ways. But this past week it got aggressive enough to where I had to turn around to see if another car hit me because of the abruptness of the lurch. So when I got the call that the dealer couldn’t duplicate it I figured that maybe they refilled some fluids or something and after didn’t do the lurch. Nope, as soon as I get on the road it’s doing it again, and within 8 miles of the dealership I’m coasting to the stop light since it’s red and my car continually lurches until I’m stopped. But as soon as I take off its back to the normal lurch.
> So basically I guess I have to drive this car until whatever’s happening causes further damage and might get bad enough to where they can duplicate it? Or ya know, maybe it’ll do what it did today again and someone will hit me because my car isn’t going into gear.



How many miles since you took ownership?

Rob


----------



## smcdonough (Dec 5, 2017)

Robby said:


> How many miles since you took ownership?
> 
> Rob


About 6k


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

smcdonough said:


> About 6k


I would ask the dealer to erase the adaptives.

This puts the transmission control module in the same condition it was when the car was new.
Be prepared for some goofy shifting for about 100 miles, but it'll get better and better as miles accrue.

Right now, it is 'unlearning' the driving habits of the previous owner.

Rob


----------

